# "Trash tree""? Not for me!



## David Hill (Mar 13, 2016)

One of my neighbors had to down a Hackberry not too long ago and asked if Iwanted the trunk-- think I posted that when it arrived. Anyway today I cut ONE of 'em into slabs. Hackberry is one of those species that you don't leave leave for long because they rot _quickly. _
These slabs are 4-5 inches thick x 21 x 48. It's already niceley spalted-- last pic shows it I hope.
3 slabs from this trunk.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like they will be some super project slabs
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 13, 2016)

I know some slabs that live in the projects, no that's not right....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

